# Well, hello.



## PJ Greystoke (Mar 17, 2020)

Brand new to the group so thought i'd say hi.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello, and welcome to this friendly and merry little community.


----------



## jules (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello and welcome !


----------



## PJ Greystoke (Mar 24, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Hello, and welcome to this friendly and merry little community.


Thank you. Just finding my way around. Nice to be around so many composers and musicians.


----------



## PJ Greystoke (Mar 24, 2020)

jules said:


> Hello and welcome !


Thanks Jules. So you a musician or...?


----------



## JEPA (Mar 24, 2020)

hey!


----------



## PJ Greystoke (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey. A fellow guitarist i'm guessing?


----------



## JEPA (Mar 24, 2020)

PJ Greystoke said:


> Hey. A fellow guitarist i'm guessing?


keyboardist and guitarist! more keys than guits, but I love both. My first instrument was violin...


----------



## PJ Greystoke (Mar 24, 2020)

Violin is one of those ... i'll do it one day instruments for me. I play Keyboard too. What kind of stuff do you do?


----------



## JEPA (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## jules (Mar 24, 2020)

PJ Greystoke said:


> Thanks Jules. So you a musician or...?


Keyboard and bass here ! Don't want to propagate a false rumour, but i suspect there's a lot (i mean a lot) of undercovered musicians here...


----------



## BassClef (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the land of everything VI!


----------



## OVL (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello all! I'm new here as well. first love was drums and now mainly, keyboard.


----------

